
The Mind at Work: Guido van Rossum on how Python makes thinking in code easier - happy-go-lucky
https://blog.dropbox.com/topics/work-culture/-the-mind-at-work--guido-van-rossum-on-how-python-makes-thinking
======
ulucs
I think Arthur Whitney would have a nice laugh at the phrase “In Python, every
symbol you type is essential.”

------
devbyte
until you get to trying asyncio

~~~
kmatthewc
[https://vorpus.org/blog/notes-on-structured-concurrency-
or-g...](https://vorpus.org/blog/notes-on-structured-concurrency-or-go-
statement-considered-harmful/)

